# Pendants



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here are 4 more pendants and a set of earrings that I turned today. Top is Osage Orange 2" in diameter, two more purpleheart/maple combo 1 3/4" and below is a cherry pendant 1 3/4" with matching earrings 3/4". Finished with lacquer. I ordered another thin backer plate so I can mount smaller blocks for doing the earrings. I turned the cherry pendant without double stick tape as I just mounted a 2" X 2" X 3" long piece of cherry and turned the pendant. Worked really well. I think I may be in trouble as my wife thinks the cherry set will go like hot cakes.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Morning Bernie. Like the 2 color ones with the off set circle decoration. Hope you do well with them


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

BernieW said:


> Well here are 4 more pendants and a set of earrings that I turned today. Top is Osage Orange 2" in diameter, two more purpleheart/maple combo 1 3/4" and below is a cherry pendant 1 3/4" with matching earrings 3/4". Finished with lacquer. I ordered another thin backer plate so I can mount smaller blocks for doing the earrings. I turned the cherry pendant without double stick tape as I just mounted a 2" X 2" X 3" long piece of cherry and turned the pendant. Worked really well. I think I may be in trouble as my wife thinks the cherry set will go like hot cakes.


Nicely done Bernie. What finish are you using on these? Where do you sell them?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments. 

Ron I am using rattle can lacquer (spray on) on them. I have some of them in the Art Gallery where I have my turnings displayed for viewing and for sale. They get 30% but they do all the wrapping, packing and paperwork so it is worth it to me. Also we have a Hallmark Store here in town that sells this type of stuff and I am the only one with wood so she sells some for me at 25%. Of course my wife wears it to work so I sell a lot there also.


----------

